# Twin Turbine RC Boat - Miss Geico



## waybomb

This is hobby over the top........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AISl2NpWG4A&feature=related"]YouTube - Miss Geico RC Twin Turbine 2nd Run[/ame]


----------

